# To all IL members and southern WI



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

If you are from North IL and up Please post here

Buy north I mean (Chicago and north and you willing to travel an 50 mins)

By southern WI I mean Southeast and within Min's of the border.

I have a proposal for you guys.


----------



## diabloGTO (Oct 23, 2009)

northside of chicago. Harlem and Irving area


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

west surburbs
berwyn?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Any more?*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm about 30-40 minutes north of Killwaukee.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What it do, bro?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I think you know *


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

Nothwest Chi burb, east side of Elgin.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *I think you know *


Comin' down to see ya? Thats a big possibility come spring... I'd still like some HIDs... and will have the $$$ for it this time.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yeah you got it  Come on god knows it would be cool as hell to have a parking lot of 30 or so cars. this doubles as a meet and A very useful meet at that *


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

What ever happened here?? Anything yet?


----------

